# Are my fish fighting or did I screw up



## chrisl212 (Jun 29, 2013)

I have a 29 gallon tank. We set it up 2 weeks ago. We filled it with tap water, set up the filter, and conditioned the water 24 hours before we put any fish in it. The next day, we bought a black moor and a goldfish (I'm not sure what kind, but they were in the same tank at petsmart). We put 4 goldfish pellets in every other day. The black moor moved around more, and eventually both started hanging out in a rounded shell on the bottom of the tank. To me, it looked like the black moor was nipping the other fish, and then last Saturday I woke up and the goldfish was just sitting in a plant, dead. I have no idea why. Does anyone have any idea? I did pH and ammonia tests, both seemed normal. Today, I looked at the black moor after we put in a new goldfish, and the black moor has ich. Could this be why the other goldfish died, even though I never saw any white spots on it? And will my black moor die (I started putting rid ich plus (I think that's what it was) in and will continue to do that every day)? And one last question; will the two fish fight each other, because so far I've seen them swim around with each other, and I have seen the black moor dart at the goldfish when it's lying on the bottom of the tank.


----------



## vreugy (May 1, 2013)

24 hours is not enough time to cycle a tank. It can take up to 6 weeks. Your goldfish most likely died of ammonia poison, The Ick is probably caused from stress and unconditioned tank.

You need beneficial bacteria growing in your filter before you add any fish. Check out the stickies on this forum. There you will find lots of help with cycling a tank. 

As to the ick, I honestly don't know if you can save the fish or not. Maybe someone with more experience with it will chime in and help. Hope you can get it all settled so you can enjoy your tank.

Hope you have a great weekend


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

http://www.aquariumforum.com/f66/fish-poop-you-primer-8310.html
This is the sticky on cycling fish in(you are).
Ich | The Skeptical Aquarist
This is info on the life cycle of ich.
Follow direction of med you are using and vacumm gravel at least everyother day as when the ich falls from your fish it will settle in your substrate for 2-3 days while it multiplies by the thousnads.
It(ich) can only be killed while it is off your fish as it is under the fishes skin when you see it on your fish.Change at least 25% of your water while vacumming and redose meds at atleast 25% to replace what is removed during vacumming.
You should get an API master liquid test kit also to test ammonia,nitrite and nitrates or you'll be trying to cycle your tank "blind" and will have no clue of how much water to change.
Don't let your ammonia get over 1ppm(I'll bet you're way higher).
Have you changed ANY water since tank was set up and fish installed?
You will need a larger tank to be able to keep both soon.


----------

